# Mid Illinois



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Open - double and blind. Marks go down, pull dog off and run blind up the middle, then pick up the marks. Dog had to go through a pond for all three birds - thank goodness. Very hot and windy. 

Callbacks to water blind: 1 13 14 17 18 21 23 24 31 34 35 38 39 42 44 50 51

Rotation will be #54


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

3blackdogs said:


> Open - double and blind. Marks go down, pull dog off and run blind up the middle, then pick up the marks. Dog had to go through a pond for all three birds - thank goodness. Very hot and windy.
> 
> Callbacks to water blind: 1 13 14 17 18 21 23 24 31 34 35 38 39 42 44 50 51
> 
> Rotation will be #54


good luck Lydia...


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Heard that the Derby was called after 3 series with only 5 dogs left.


----------



## gary mcilwain (Apr 11, 2013)

any news on the open


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Five dogs left after the 3rd with a 33 dog Derby 
entry? That's one way to encourage people to remain in the game!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

It is if you are one of the 5.


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

No pal...were you? I have recently run again several of these dogs having a Derby dog that aged out on 6-25. I know that it was a strong field and I'll be very curious to see who the 5 were that finished and what the placements were.


----------



## gary mcilwain (Apr 11, 2013)

still no news on the open?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

JTS said:


> Well pal........ one of those judges has been in this game for 50 years as a true amateur and has promoted and recruited new amateurs into this game....... what have you done Pal?



Bev has been in the game a long time also. And she has helped out new amateurs as well. I think the point is is that usually we try to keep as many playing in the minor stakes as possible. This was one tough derby. While I didn't run it, I know someone who did. 50% of the dogs were lost in the first series. I am not sure where all this hostility is coming from. 

There really is no need for personal attacks.


----------



## gary mcilwain (Apr 11, 2013)

I agree with susan 100 percent


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

When's the last time he had a Derby dog? I don't owe you anything. And who the heck is JTS anyway? PM me PAL and we will go head to head.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

I took a couple of minutes to view history of the first fifteen or so dogs,who were quite green as derby dogs go.That is sometimes why a bunch go out early.


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

That's why I'm interested in the placements because there are 6 on the Derby list already and several with Derby placements and numerous Jams. Curious.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Anything on Open ?


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Beverly Burns said:


> That's why I'm interested in the placements because there are 6 on the Derby list already and several with Derby placements and numerous Jams. Curious.


Every dog has its day!!
And not


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Beverly Burns said:


> When's the last time he had a Derby dog? I don't owe you anything. And who the heck is JTS anyway? PM me PAL and we will go head to head.


This time last year..had 2 actually....

I'm not going to get into an Internet battle but I did Marshall the entire trial and watched EVERY dog run. There are people giving miss information that are giving the "facts" here. Don't judge from behind the keyboard...

by the way, many of the competitors commented on what a great trial it was


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Jamee, do you have the derby results and/or updates on the other stakes? Thanks.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Why yes I do.

Derby results:
1- dog 11, Curt Showalter
2- dog 33, Francis Keenan
3- dog 32, Tim Milligan
4- dog 4, Ralph Lamley
RJ- dog 14, Tim Milligan
JAMs- dog 8 and 21, both Frank Purdy

And here are the facts--
30 dogs started, there were 3 scratches. 21 dogs were carried to the 2nd. 19 were carried to the 3rd. 6 dogs did the last series with all the pick ups and drops coming from handlers that ELECTED to pick up when dogs were blatantly cheating...THOSE are the facts of the derby


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Jamee, thanks for Providing the placements and the facts. Did the Open finish?


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Qual results:

1- dog 26, Tony Despanas
2- dog 12, Jimmie Darnell
3- dog 18, Ken Mattson
4- dog 6, Roger Moon
RJ- dog 5, Sharon Giermann
JAM- dog 22, Rick Bullock

Open: 1- dog 17, 3- dog 50, and 4- dog 38 (all with Tim Milligan. 
2- dog 42 Jimmie Darnell with Mercy
RJ- dog 39
JAM- 51, 1, 13, 18, 24

23 back to the water blind in the AM. Don't have callbacks sorry


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

john h. said:


> Jamee, thanks for Providing the placements and the facts. Did the Open finish?


My pleasure . It was a really fun weekend

And yes it did. I was just typing a separate post with the results


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Jamee Strange said:


> Qual results:
> 
> 1- dog 26, Tony Despanas
> 2- dog 12, Jimmie Darnell
> ...


congrats to John Daniels on his new QAA'D dog!!! (Handled and trained by Mr. Darnell.). Where is the picture John Daniels?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Jamee Strange said:


> And here are the facts--
> 30 dogs started, there were 3 scratches. 21 dogs were carried to the 2nd. 19 were carried to the 3rd. 6 dogs did the last series with all the pick ups and drops coming from handlers that ELECTED to pick up when dogs were blatantly cheating...THOSE are the facts of the derby


thanks Jamee...... I find it amusing that the person who ran the derby couldn't even get the facts straight.  But I am sure in their mind it was true. 

What people who have never been to these grounds don't realize is that the grounds themselves are pretty challenging.

But all people were asking for was what the placements were. I took the original question as being just out of curiosity. There was no battle until someone decided to pick one. Really not the place for BS.


----------



## Backwater (Jul 10, 2013)

JTS said:


> Well pal........ one of those judges has been in this game for 50 years as a true amateur and has promoted and recruited new amateurs into this game....... what have you done Pal?


Is everyone just nasty here on RTF?


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

I have the feeling JTS thought shots were being taken at the derby judges and was coming to their defense. It appears to me that the "debate" was a two way street. One just jumped off a little quicker than the other. I think the points have been made. Lets get back to some trial results or back slapping of handlers on this board, eh?


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

Congrats to Wild Wings kennels led by Jim Darnell 

Open 2nd, qual 2nd not bad. 
Jim has had a tough week 

Congrats to all that finished 

Dave k


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Backwater said:


> Is everyone just nasty here on RTF?


Yes, pretty much.



Dave Kress said:


> Congrats to Wild Wings kennels led by Jim Darnell
> 
> Open 2nd, qual 2nd not bad.
> Jim has had a tough week
> ...


YES, go Jimmie!


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Congrats to John Daniels on his 2nd place in the Q !


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

MAJOR CONGRATULATIONS to Tim Milligan, owner Steve Penny and Boo on back-to-back Open wins. You guys are having a great year!!!


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats to Tim Milligan on an outstanding weekend! Way to go Steve and Boo too!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Another good showing from the Midway Retrievers Team. Congrats Tim, Steve, Bob and Mike.


----------

